# Best fishing trip???



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

My family loves to hunt and fish and takes several major trips a year, with Alaska for halibut being the current one. I'm trying to plan something for either this fall or next year sometime and looking for input on the best places you have ever traveled. Obviously I'm interested in pike this trip which is why I posted in this section. Gigantic fish aren't necessarily the goal with numbers being a little more important. Also scenery is a must. We don't want to travel 1000 miles to look at trash banks and such. A fly in hunt in Canada would be cool and also looking at driving to Tobin Lake. Basically, if you could go anywhere, where would it be and what time of year?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out Athabasca for pike.Numbers and size.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have gone on a fly in style trip in canada. I have used outfitters/outposts from pickle lake ontario. Pickle Lake Outposts is one of the best. If you go to there web page you can see the variety of cabins and lakes. What types of fish you can catch and what not. I have not been up there in about 5 years. But wanting to go back very badly. We mainly chased walleyes. But when I would get a chance to cast for pike. I would catch a ton. Through out the years the group (again mainly fishing for walleyes) caught pike many in the 25-32" (mainly slot fish), A few over 40". I personally caught many from 25-34" and my biggest was a 38".

http://www.fishpicklelake.ca/index.html

I have been to 5 of his out posts.... Assin, Newagank, Williams, North Caribou, and Pipestone. All have good fishing. All have good pike waters but some better than others. I highly recommend this operation. PM me if you want anymore info or have any questions.


----------

